# Autotrail badge



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all
At a recent rally I noticed a few Fiat based Autotrail vans had an Autotrail badge on the round Fiat badge that's in the front grille, this consisted of a round sticker that sticks over the original Fiat badge. Apparently someone was selling these at a previous rally but was unable to get a contact name, does anyone have any idea where/or who these can be obtained from?
Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hello

My guess is an Autotrail dealer could suppy one.

Russell


----------

